# The sorority girls all settled in



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

And now as I make this thread they will receive names! It's been a few days and they all still seem healthy and active, so huzzah! 

Some of the pics will be borrowed from the last thread, but I needed a new one anyway so the pics would be up on the first part of the thread rather than the very end.

Anyway, the girls!

Teacup:




























She is so dainty and petite. Nathan has totally fallen in love with her. She's not the smallest of the girls, but she sure acts like it. She's very outgoing, but delicate with her movements. She loves to stare at you for hours. 

Clementine:




























She's the original girl I had prior to the sorority. I was worried she might be a bully, but she's got some pretty good competition from the other 'big' girls! :lol: Though she's a total pig! She needs to be separated at feeding time or she will eat til she is ready to explode.

Daora:




























She is the smallest girl, though teacup is only a little bit bigger. I managed to get her to eat one pellet, though she hasn't eaten much. She is interested in bloodworms. I may have to separate her at feeding time for a while just so she has a chance to learn what is food before the other girls beat her to it! 

Felicia:




























She's not a delicate flower! This is one tough broad. She's one of the bigger girls and is not shy by any means. She likes to be right up at the front of the tank. Though she manages to get herself stuck in the thicker planted areas of the tank sometimes when she goes exploring. I'll have to keep an eye on her, she likes to burrow through anything. Her coloring reminds me of an antique doll.

Velvet:




























She's the biggest of all the girls, but is at the bottom of the food chain! Even little teacup flares and scares this baby off. She's darkest when it's lights off but in the day she gets stressed. Hoping that she will settle in soon enough and be a bit calmer. She's super interesting! She is a dark black/burgundy with neon blue iridescence. Way cool looking in person, even with the stress stripes she tends to get.

Wendy:



















She's a total cutie. Not quite shy, not quite aggressive. Not quite fast, not quite slow. Not quite big, not quite small. Everything she does is very average, heh. But I love her! She adds a lovely balance to the tank. She's friendly to the smaller girls, but doesn't back away from the bigger ones. She generally gets along with everyone. 

Ember:




























She's gorgeous, isn't she? I wish I could see her more often, her chosen territory is near the back of the tank. She doesn't cause much trouble, but she doesn't like it when Clementine takes her food! 

:lol: so far having a sorority has been a blast! Hoping that things continue to go well. So far they have been LOVELY. Only real fighting happened early on but immediately settled. Occasional flaring is all we see. 

All these names except teacup were totally made up on the spot. We'll see if they stick. ;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful Sorority!! I can't believe I'm going to have one in November or so. I love Teacup!! She's so adorable with her beady eyes. c: If you don't mind me asking, where did you find these girls?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

One girl(Clementine) was from petsmart..Had to take her home. The rest are all from Chard!  His shipping was AMAZING, by the way, they were wonderfully packaged and obviously very healthy and lovely!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Love them and your tank!!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... Where is this "Chard"? Haha But seriously, do you know where he sells his Bettas? I want my females to be rescues or sympathy purchases, but your girls are all gorgeous! How much we're they in all?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

He sells them here or on aquabid! Chard56 is his username.

For all of them+priority shipping was 25 dollars total.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the info, the fish, and the plants. My favorite is clementine. You seem to be a good owner.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aquabid here I come!  That's pretty cheap for all of them, you're so lucky! Good luck with them in the future.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep a betta community tank not sorioty though. Maybe someday I will have the permission for another tank. I love my fish.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Teacup is so cute! >.< I found a little girl like her at my LFS and I'm trying to go get her next week. I also think all the names suit them perfectly.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

All your girls are beautiful, but I squealled when I saw Teacup's picture! She's adorable! And Clementine is really cute too!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes..I love how her little bit of red doesn't even go all the way over her tail. She's super cute. She looks very soft too, she is solid looking rather than the see through skin color I normally see, she's more pure white. Very cute. My boyfriend just adores her and spoils her.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your lucky you did not have issues.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, I'm quite glad we've had no issues so far.

And seriously, sororities are addictive! So many personalities in a single tank. I know I'm saving my 55 for axolotls, but oh I am so tempted to use it for a larger sorority!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm happy things are going smooth for you. My girls do great and I just love how active they are <3


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh they're all so pretty! I'm seriously thinking about a sorority now! What size is your tank?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

20 gallon long.


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

Im jelly! Congrats! Been wanting a sorority but I keep buying males lol oh well I hope you enjoy.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Life goes on after Felicia's passing. Girls are happy and growing. Got a picture of little Teacup flaring! Cuteness. And a picture of Wander because he was jealous.


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

Teacup is the perfect name for teacup. And I love velvet's little face!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Most of my girls are from Chard56 also!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

People were right, she changed colors dramatically!


----------

